# Degu's wanted



## laura-jo (Feb 8, 2011)

Ive been looking to buy a pair of degus in Nottingham does anyone know where i can them from? because im not fond of pets at home.


----------



## sampatrone (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi,

I have a pair of female degus called poppy and miki.
They are about 5 months old.
They have everything they need, a great cage, accessories, hay, food, exercise ball etc.
They are very tame and love to be handled and run in the ball.
Due to money struggles I am probably going to have to move house and as it is going to be more difficult to find somewhere that will allow pets I wondered if you would be interested in buying them from me? I am reluctant to let them go as they are brilliant little pets, but would consider if they would be going to a good home,

Sam


----------



## cavychris (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi if you are still looking for degus i have some babies ready to go in march , tame as well handled. Ilive near lincoln so not too far
Chris


----------

